# LSU vs Florida 2011



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

LSU-Florida to Kickoff at 3:30 p.m. on CBS

BATON ROUGE -- LSU's Oct. 8 matchup against No. 12 Florida will be televised by CBS with a 3:30 p.m. ET kickoff, it was announced by the Southeastern Conference on Monday.

The network has selected every biennial matchup between these schools in Tiger Stadium since 1999.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2011)

Won't be no 12 on Oct 8 after Bama gets done with them Saturday. RTR


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 26, 2011)

do us a favor and beat the lizards


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

Demps and Rainey worry me but I think we have the speed on defense to contain them. I am glad we are playing them in Baton Rouge and not in the swamp like Bama is...


----------



## Brad (Sep 27, 2011)

At least its not at night Baton Rouge is crazy at night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

LSU will be too much for the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----..


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually the Gators have a pretty decent record in BR


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

> John Brantley to miss LSU game
> 
> Florida quarterback John Brantley is not expected to play against No. 1 LSU on Saturday after suffering a high ankle sprain against Alabama last week, a person close to the QB confirmed Sunday night.
> 
> ...



Hate it for the young man. Florida will need to bring it's "A" game to have a chance.


----------



## gin house (Oct 2, 2011)

Come on tigers!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> Come on tigers!!!!!!



Oh! Now you wanna be a Tiger fan 

Geaux away Ginny!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2011)

Not really a dog in the fight , but an LSU win helps my Bull Dawgs. After seeing how Bama dismantled UF's front 7, I say LSU hangs 45 or more on the Jorts bois.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm gonna be Tiger fan too. Geaux Tigers!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm gonna be Tiger fan too. Geaux Tigers!!!!!!!



You buying lunch next time? We might let you root for the Tigahs this week.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hate it for the young man. Florida will need to bring it's "A" game to have a chance.



I dont think our    " A"   Game will be enough!

Bama and LSU are in a league of their own!


----------



## gin house (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh! Now you wanna be a Tiger fan
> 
> Geaux away Ginny!



  No, never want to be a tiger fan but i am this week........put us back in the lead in the east.  Well,  We have to beat kentucky for it to matter and i dont know if we do that or not?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



You need some butter for that popcorn Bammer?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You need some butter for that popcorn Bammer?



Naw, i'm good. 
Just looking forward to your matchup. 
I don't know if Bama/Vandy will be televised yet or not.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i'm good.
> Just looking forward to your matchup.
> I don't know if Bama/Vandy will be televised yet or not.



I'm not wild about JJ coming back and getting to play but he certainly adds another dynamic to our offense and how opposing teams must prepare for two totally different QB styles. His presence, as much as I object, can only make the LSU offense stronger.


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

How dangerous can a wounded gator be anyways? 

Don't write them off just yet, they shocked us in the first quarter. LSU will need to slow the game down, and make it more of a muscle match than a speed match.


Anyways.....LSU by 14


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hate it for the young man. Florida will need to bring it's "A" game to have a chance.


Without Brantley, UF can bring their AA++ game and I don't believe it would do much good.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Without Brantley, UF can bring their AA++ game and I don't believe it would do much good.



I wonder if they're gonna bring back Tebow for this game??? 

He certainly isn't getting any playing time in Denver sitting on that bench


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

LSU and Florida, which play at 3:30 p.m. Saturday  are the two winningest programs in the SEC the last 10 years. 
LSU is No. 1 at 97-26 (.789) with two national championships from 2002-2011.

Florida is No. 2 at 92-32 (.748) with two national titles.

The Gators are also the SEC's best on the road since 2000 at 41-17 (.707), while LSU is the SEC's best at home at 68-11 (.861).


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if they're gonna bring back Tebow for this game???
> 
> He certainly isn't getting any playing time in Denver sitting on that bench




Better off than that LSU star and former #1 draft pick......what was his name??? 

oh yea..

DUMBmarcus Russell


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...te-need-of-new-job-mansion-facing-foreclosure







Les Miles said:


> LSU and Florida, which play at 3:30 p.m. Saturday  are the two winningest programs in the SEC the last 10 years.
> LSU is No. 1 at 97-26 (.789) with two national championships from 2002-2011.
> 
> Florida is No. 2 at 92-32 (.748) with two national titles.
> ...



We are not going to help our stats with this game!


Going to be a long night for us!!!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Actually the Gators have a pretty decent record in BR



Dude...this one is going to be ugly...really ugly!


----------



## golffreak (Oct 3, 2011)

LSU by a bunch.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Current odds only have the Gators down by 12 or so.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Current odds only have the Gators down by 12 or so.



Whats the odds of Muschamp acting like a fool on the sidelines?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Whats the odds of Muschamp acting like a fool on the sidelines?



Very high


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cajuns win this one and I don't believe a healthy Brantley would make a difference in the final outcome.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> The Cajuns win this one and I don't believe a healthy Brantley would make a difference in the final outcome.



He would make a huge difference IF he had Emmit  Smith to hand off to.....OR...... Percy Harvin to throw to..... Also If he had Tim Tebow to come in and get his 3rd and 4th down short yards for him!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Whats the odds of Muschamp acting like a fool on the sidelines?



About half of those that Les will make a fool of himself at several points during the game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, LSU's offense isn't exactly burning up the scoreboard; so if UF's D can play well, force a few (maybe a bunch) turnovers, get a few special team breaks (kick-off & punt returns for TDs), and LSU runs out of corn dogs, they might have a chance.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gator.... the other white meat.*

Gator season opens Saturday in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Florida Football: 10 Things You Need To Know about LSU

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/877724-florida-football-10-things-you-need-to-know-about-lsu


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

LSU - Florida hype video

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rX7-NtLRRn4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rX7-NtLRRn4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Well, LSU's offense isn't exactly burning up the scoreboard; so if UF's D can play well, force a few (maybe a bunch) turnovers, get a few special team breaks (kick-off & punt returns for TDs), and LSU runs out of corn dogs, they might have a chance.



Kinda what i was thinking too. If Florida can score more points than LSU, they just might pull the upset.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Well, LSU's offense isn't exactly burning up the scoreboard; so if UF's D can play well, force a few (maybe a bunch) turnovers, get a few special team breaks (kick-off & punt returns for TDs), and LSU runs out of corn dogs, they might have a chance.



Well, LSU's offense hasn't had to burn up the scoreboard, becuz they have had the upperhand in... forced turnovers and special teams and we will NEVER run out of corn dogs!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda what i was thinking too. If Florida can score more points than LSU, they just might pull the upset.



You wish....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Jeff Driskel.... the honeybadger is coming for you!


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Jeff Driskel.... the honeybadger is coming for you!



Don't be hurtin' on Jeff, we got nobody else.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Don't be hurtin' on Jeff, we got nobody else.



Honey-badger don't care!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2011)

Brantley would have lit honeybadger up....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Brantley would have lit honeybadger up....



Honeybadger would have told Brantley "Thanks for the ball stupid" on his way to the endzone.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 5, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Well, LSU's offense hasn't had to burn up the scoreboard, becuz they have had the upperhand in... forced turnovers and special teams and we will NEVER run out of corn dogs!!!



The way I see this game turning out since I have had some time to think about it is that LSU wins big. How big you ask? This is the first common opponent with Alabama and LSU is going to do whatever they can to beat the Gators by more points than Alabama did. I think this makes LSU minus 14 points a good way to lean in this game. Tigers big.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2011)

The Driskel era begins......Gators by 6 .


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 5, 2011)

bullgator said:


> The Driskel era begins......Gators by 6 .



His era could possibly begin and end on the same evening. That LSU D will make for a very difficult coming out party for the young qb.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> His era could possibly begin and end on the same evening. That LSU D will make for a very difficult coming out party for the young qb.



Hey, hey, hey.....this is my dream.  Go find your own cloud


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 5, 2011)

LSU









.....by ruthlessness.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> The way I see this game turning out since I have had some time to think about it is that LSU wins big. How big you ask? This is the first common opponent with Alabama and LSU is going to do whatever they can to beat the Gators by more points than Alabama did. I think this makes LSU minus 14 points a good way to lean in this game. Tigers big.



You make too much sense to be posting on this board !


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2011)

bullgator said:


> The Driskel era begins......Gators by 6 .





Hey Bullgator, do you notice anything different in your college football picks in the pick thread than everyone else's? 

Directions.    Follow them.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 6, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> The way I see this game turning out since I have had some time to think about it is that LSU wins big. How big you ask? This is the first common opponent with Alabama and LSU is going to do whatever they can to beat the Gators by more points than Alabama did. I think this makes LSU minus 14 points a good way to lean in this game. Tigers big.



While I'd like to see LSU win big, there is the potential for this to be a close game.  The big question mark is QB and that's only one element of the game.  We'll be looking at the same defense.  We'll also be looking at a rushing game that'll be motivated to redeem last weeks sorry performance.

As for LSU running the score up... I think this would be more circumstantial.  If the opportunity arises, of course LSU will take additional points.   But I don't see them exerting unnecessary effort to run the score up.  

The Tigers offensive game plan is not hard to figure out.   If the Gators play tight and don't make a lot of mistakes, the game should be close.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 6, 2011)

Drexal said:


> While I'd like to see LSU win big, there is the potential for this to be a close game.  The big question mark is QB and that's only one element of the game.  We'll be looking at the same defense.  We'll also be looking at a rushing game that'll be motivated to redeem last weeks sorry performance.
> 
> As for LSU running the score up... I think this would be more circumstantial.  If the opportunity arises, of course LSU will take additional points.   But I don't see them exerting unnecessary effort to run the score up.
> 
> The Tigers offensive game plan is not hard to figure out.   If the Gators play tight and don't make a lot of mistakes, the game should be close.



Think again brother,

They may be as many as 5 undefeated teams this year in college football. The computer rankings will be counted on heavy. You better beleive they NEED to run up the Score on the Gators.

How would it look with Bama smoking Fla @ home and LSU winning by a small margin in a close game @ home? If Bama and LSU have both lost 1 game that might make the DIFFERENCE in a 1 loss SEC team going to the NC game!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

> "Honey Badger" awaits Gators in Baton Rouge
> 
> “We have to know where he's at," said UF guard Jon Halapio said. "He's a real good player. He's the defensive standout player that we see on film, so we're going to have to watch out for him."
> 
> ...



Honey Badger is coming for Driskel


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Hey Bullgator, do you notice anything different in your college football picks in the pick thread than everyone else's?
> 
> Directions.    Follow them.



 If I were really trying to win it I probably would. Since I'm just having fun I'll pick that one with my heart......and who knows 

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2011)

On another note.....I read where there is some serious possibilities that Jacobt Brissett, another true freshman, may be in there at QB. He was also a very highly rated QB and has a ton of support from the team.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

bullgator said:


> On another note.....I read where there is some serious possibilities that Jacobt Brissett, another true freshman, may be in there at QB. He was also a very highly rated QB and has a ton of support from the team.



I don't think it really matters who Muschamp puts in there.
LSU is coming after the QB fast and furiously to rattle them.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2011)

bullgator said:


> On another note.....I read where there is some serious possibilities that Jacobt Brissett, another true freshman, may be in there at QB. He was also a very highly rated QB and has a ton of support from the team.



Should be interesting to see who starts. Brissett is Weis' guy. It's time to see who is going to be the future starting QB and who is going to transfer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2011)

How much is Fla favored by!


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> How much is Fla favored by!



UF is actually a 14 point underdog.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 6, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> How would it look with Bama smoking Fla @ home and LSU winning by a small margin in a close game @ home? If Bama and LSU have both lost 1 game that might make the DIFFERENCE in a 1 loss SEC team going to the NC game!



1 loss a piece means the winner of the LSU/Bama game goes to the SEC Championship game.  If there are as many as 5 undefeated teams at the end of the season, only the winner of the SEC Championship game would have a chance of going.  Bama could smoke every other common team played and LSU could barely beat them... in the end, if LSU beats Bama, none of that matters.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

One game at a time.... Florida is dead man walking.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2011)

The Florida fans sure are quiet about this game...


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Should be interesting to see who starts. Brissett is Weis' guy. It's time to see who is going to be the future starting QB and who is going to transfer.


Driskel will be the man......  unfortunately he wont be that til next year 


Les Miles said:


> The Florida fans sure are quiet about this game...


yep, but we still think u suck!! 

and I'm gonna be a lil upset if y'all start watchin the game before I get there tomorrow


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2011)

chadair said:


> I'm gonna be a lil upset if y'all start watchin the game before I get there tomorrow



We're gonna start watching the game at 4:30pm. So you better be there by then. 

Deer poppers, Boudreaux's venison chili, and my cajun red beans & rice are the main dishes along with plenty of cornbread and beer. 

Tim Tebow jerseys and jorts are not allowed in my house... no exceptions. 

Oh and no crying like Myer after my Tigers rip your Gators a new one.


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We're gonna start watching the game at 4:30pm. So you better be there by then.
> 
> Deer poppers, Boudreaux's venison chili, and my cajun red beans & rice are the main dishes along with plenty of cornbread and beer.
> 
> ...


NO cream cheese and NO beans in the chilli and I'll be set!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2011)

> Gators Pick New Starting QB For LSU Game - Jacoby Brissett Will Start, Sources Say
> POSTED: Friday, October 7, 2011
> UPDATED: 11:21 pm EDT October 7, 2011
> 
> ...



Muschamp is playing head games already


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2011)

Aight.... let's play some ball.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 8, 2011)

Gators will have to go with the 3rd string QB. Dreakel was also hurt in the Bama game.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 8, 2011)

That didn't take long...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 8, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> That didn't take long...



Yep, we got 'em right where we want 'em!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2011)

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont think FLA has a chance today.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Total domination by Lsu! Hope it's a beatdown!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Yep, we got 'em right where we want 'em!



ummm..... where exactly is that?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

bullgator said:


> If I were really trying to win it I probably would. Since I'm just having fun I'll pick that one with my heart......and who knows
> 
> Thanks for the concern.



I really don't think you get it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 8, 2011)

As much as it pains me to say this.. LSU is the best team in the country right now.  I just hope they don't have to play OU in the NC game and destroy them like everyone else does in BCS games.  In all honesty, makes me think Oregon might just be the second best.  Unfortunately, they played like crap against LSU (doesn't matter if Les admits to it or not).    LSU's D is scary good though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate this taunting rule.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

Me too, now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate this taunting rule.



Stupid rule but it's funny it happened to the corndogs.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

More insulting?
Give up a fake punt or being taunted by a punter?


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 8, 2011)

17-0 Good start!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> More insulting?
> Give up a fake punt or being taunted by a punter?



Not sure what he did really qualifies as taunting. Now, if he had pointed at a Gator as he ran into the endzone, i could understand it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

Crazy call.  But Florida is in big trouble. This week and beyond.  Demps hurt too kills the offense.  They will be lucky to score today.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 8, 2011)

The Gators got beaten by LSU last Saturday night when Brantley went down.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure what he did really qualifies as taunting. Now, if he had pointed at a Gator as he ran into the endzone, i could understand it.




Agreed, but we knew it was a rule this year.  Funny to see though.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 8, 2011)

This whooping is worse thanks the score indicates! 24-0


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

LSU vs Bama will be a battle...   Cant wait to see that game


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 8, 2011)

:The tigers are playin against a 1 legged gator....you'd think the score would higher


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2011)

is this a football game are a gator killing


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

Put Lee back in.  It was working.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is the title of a thread on Tigerdroppings.

Ole Miss - 0 Bye Week - 17 ( 3rd Quarter)


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> Here is the title of a thread on Tigerdroppings.
> 
> Ole Miss - 0 Bye Week - 17 ( 3rd Quarter)



No surprise. Bye week was a 6 point favorite.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No surprise. Bye week was a 6 point favorite.





Now that's funny.  Wish I would have seen it, I would have taken the bye week and the points.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

Tebow jump pass. That was spit in the eye right there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh Man!!!
Talk about insult to injury! The Tebow jump pass- not just for Gators!


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 8, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> :The tigers are playin against a 1 legged gator....you'd think the score would higher





Nah, the one-legged Gator isn't playing today.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 8, 2011)

Gators had no chance without Brantley. He looked good against Bama. Looking forward to Bama vs LSU.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Pitiful, we're in deep doodoo.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Pitiful, we're in deep doodoo.



If we look this bad next week then we are in big trouble. But we had to play the best 2 teams in the country in back to back weeks , with our 3rd string QB in one of the games. They said Brantley may be  back for the UGA game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2011)

ACguy said:


> If we look this bad next week then we are in big trouble. But we had to play the best 2 teams in the country in back to back weeks , with our 3rd string QB in one of the games. They said Brantley may be  back for the UGA game.



On the plains next week.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats LSU fans on your teams  win, you have a very nice football team!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just saw the game highlights.

What a stupid reason to take away a VERY heads-up play by the punter on that fake....

What a dumb rule.....just take all of the emotion out of the game why don't ya.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats Tigers!! Yall did what my Dawgs have a hard time doing. Beating UF. If my team cant do it i'll jump on the LSU bandwagon for one game!!! Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 8, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> Just saw the game highlights.
> 
> What a stupid reason to take away a VERY heads-up play by the punter on that fake....
> 
> What a dumb rule.....just take all of the emotion out of the game why don't ya.



I agree, some rules and some refs are plain stupid!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Well.... I thought that LSU came out swinging and that we dominated both sides of the ball throughout the game. Jarrett Lee is a much better passer than most give him credit for, Rueben Randle is becoming the elite receiver he was recruited to be, and the RB corp is deep and talented. Spencer Ware is a beast! And third string RB Blue is pretty good too.

Defense played lights out, kept the Gators in check all night, and the Honey Badger - Tyrann Mathieu had another great game capped with that spectacular interception.

Even the punter managed to punk-out the Gator defense with that 50yd TD run. I believe that penalty call was a little much for what he did but oh well... he knew the rule. Doesn't matter.

6-0 and cruising along... headed to Rocky Top this Saturday to kick some Tennessee butt. After seeing their dismal performance against Georgia, I feel much better about that game. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!​


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh and by the way...

That Tim Tebow jump pass that LSU used to score was priceless...


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh and by the way...
> 
> That Tim Tebow jump pass that LSU used to score was priceless...



Great call, coach!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)

What's worse?

Having your defense punked out by a punter scoring a 52yd TD or having the "jump pass" used against you to score????


----------

